# Do you allow your teenagers to open carry? Are you even aware?



## CatchySaver (Nov 21, 2017)

"Prior to the coronavirus disease 2019 (COVID-19) pandemic, around one-third of parents in the United States kept a gun in or around their homes. Firearm purchases have been increasing since the 1990s, but estimates suggest 2.1 million excess firearms were purchased in the first few months of the COVID-19 pandemic—a 64.3% increase over expected volume. More specifically, spikes in background checks occurred immediately following the onset of the COVID-19 shut-downs in the United States (March 2020) and during nationwide protests following the murder of George Floyd (June 2020). Increased firearm access during a time when social isolation and stress are high has the potential to increase suicide rates and violence, with some analyses suggesting the increased number of firearms in homes at the beginning of the pandemic resulted in increased violence.

Although we know firearm sales have increased, we know relatively little regarding the correlates of this rise in purchasing, particularly among parents of teenagers (defined presently as children ages 14–18 years old). It is especially important to assess the presence of firearms within the homes of teenagers, as this group has some of the highest rates of fatal and non-fatal firearm injuries of any age group, and firearms are a leading cause of death among young people. Annually, the teen firearm injury rate for 14–18 year-olds is around 48 per 100,000 teens, and the firearm death rate is around 10.5 per 100,000 teens. Identifying the conditions underlying firearm purchases is an important step towards understanding the corresponding teen health and safety implications of this increased number of firearms in homes."

As the article says, do you guys allow your kids to carry guns knowing they are more susceptible to anxiety and stress during these times?


----------



## Higgy Baby (Aug 10, 2021)

You been smokin pot- dude?


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

CatchySaver said:


> "Prior to the coronavirus disease 2019 (COVID-19) pandemic, around one-third of parents in the United States kept a gun in or around their homes. Firearm purchases have been increasing since the 1990s, but estimates suggest 2.1 million excess firearms were purchased in the first few months of the COVID-19 pandemic—a 64.3% increase over expected volume. More specifically, spikes in background checks occurred immediately following the onset of the COVID-19 shut-downs in the United States (March 2020) and during nationwide protests following the murder of George Floyd (June 2020). Increased firearm access during a time when social isolation and stress are high has the potential to increase suicide rates and violence, with some analyses suggesting the increased number of firearms in homes at the beginning of the pandemic resulted in increased violence.
> 
> Although we know firearm sales have increased, we know relatively little regarding the correlates of this rise in purchasing, particularly among parents of teenagers (defined presently as children ages 14–18 years old). It is especially important to assess the presence of firearms within the homes of teenagers, as this group has some of the highest rates of fatal and non-fatal firearm injuries of any age group, and firearms are a leading cause of death among young people. Annually, the teen firearm injury rate for 14–18 year-olds is around 48 per 100,000 teens, and the firearm death rate is around 10.5 per 100,000 teens. Identifying the conditions underlying firearm purchases is an important step towards understanding the corresponding teen health and safety implications of this increased number of firearms in homes."
> 
> As the article says, do you guys allow your kids to carry guns knowing they are more susceptible to anxiety and stress during these times?


That article has to be a joke.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

CatchySaver said:


> As the article says, do you guys allow your kids to carry guns knowing they are more susceptible to anxiety and stress during these times?


Every article that I could find shows that the leading cause of death for adolescents is motor vehicle accidents followed by suicide.

So maybe the question should be: Do you guys allow your kids to be in or operate a motor vehicle or around any item or substance that they could possibly kill or injure themselves or others with?

I don't know maybe those with adolescent children should just lock them up in a room where you can monitor their activities 24/7. While making sure that there is nothing in that room that they could possibly harm themselves with. That includes bed sheets and clothing that they could possibly hang themselves with. I think that if I were to be locked up in a room 24/7 for my own safety I probably would want to hang myself too.

Not only that but if you treated your adolescent children that way and you owned guns. One day they would probably use one of those guns on you. I guess the bottom line is that if you treat your children with dignity and respect while teaching them right from wrong and to respect the rights of others you probably won't have to worry about them. Although there are always exceptions, more than likely they will have a happy childhood and grow up to be responsible adults.


----------



## Jester560 (Jun 22, 2020)

Wow!


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

To much to read,, 
But I do establish rules in regards to everything


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

Cars kill moe teenagers than firearms. parenting actually prevents suicides among teenagers also teaches safe firearm handling


----------



## whitepaper (Nov 21, 2017)

I don't allow my teens yet to handle firearms, but if I do I will make sure to teach them how to safely handle it.


----------



## CatchySaver (Nov 21, 2017)

Perhaps I just leave the article where I read this. Not sure how the writer got those ideas but I got the inkling of sharing it here. 😅

Here you go: Firearm purchasing during the beginning of the COVID-19 pandemic in households with teens: a national study - Journal of Behavioral Medicine


----------



## Higgy Baby (Aug 10, 2021)

Yeah......this is what most sane folks would call bull schidt.
Don't believe everything you read- or see in the internet....and especially from the "Journal of BM".


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Our kids are grown and on their own...have been for quite a while. When we were raising them, we started them out shooting at rather young ages, and I dragged them to the range all the time, so much so, that they got really tired of going, by the time they were around 16 or so. They could have cared less about guns, because they had shot about everything under the sun. I did this on purpose.

I don't know who wrote that article that the OP posted, but it sounds like a "troll" at work here. Now, we have grandkids, and both of our grown kids have guns of their own. Moral of the story? Wear them out shooting, and for a while they will walk away from them, then probably come back to them, later in life, when they are much more mature and take/make the choice themselves.


----------



## mroland40330 (Dec 12, 2021)




----------



## armoredman (Oct 14, 2021)

I taught my son to shoot when he was 10. He didn't have a firearm in his room until he turned 17 and had shown he was safe. AS of now he is 21 and has a few of his own guns, and is extremely safe and very competent with them. When he was young I followed Massad Ayoob's advice in "Gun Proof Your Kids" and allowed him to see my firearms up close and personal under my direct supervision. There was no mystery to them at all.


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

It is possible to slant any study to obtain the desired result. Normally, take it with a grain of salt, but in this case, I'd suggest taking it with a salt lick. (A 50+ pounder)


----------



## 2ToeRacing (Dec 21, 2021)

The kids today are not mentally stable enough because the parents don't teach them what they "NEED TO KNOW". Most kids are arrogant little seetballs and think they know all. We are just old people that don't know what's going on in the world. I'm not saying all kids are like this but most are. The world now is waaay off in the left field. In Georgia, you have to be 21 to buy a gun. There needs to be a law stating you must also pass a safety course BEFORE you can buy a firearm.
Now this is a great first post,hehehehhe


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

Ever read the part, " Shall not be infringed." I believe any one getting a firearm "should" get safety course training, and continue to get and keep training to use it properly. Owning a firearm is a "Right" and unless your rights are not stripped from you by a judge you are able to get a firearm regardless what I think should be.


----------



## mroland40330 (Dec 12, 2021)

tony pasley said:


> Ever read the part, " Shall not be infringed." I believe any one getting a firearm "should" get safety course training, and continue to get and keep training to use it properly. Owning a firearm is a "Right" and unless your rights are not stripped from you by a judge you are able to get a firearm regardless what I think should be.


----------

